# UK Meter Stack



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice job frank, you seem to have a good variation of work. Ian


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

frank said:


> This is a portion of a Credit Meter Stack for a block of individual appartment units. Each appartment has a isolator located here in the plant room together with its own logic credit meter ( small box on top of isolator) each flat given 230 volts single phase at 80 amps to a distribution board located within each appartment entrance,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen such . Can we have more details? Each CT goes to what? A totalizer of some sort? How many tenants are tied to this?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to see more pics too,


----------



## meggermark (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice Job and good clear photos, Are the flats (appartments) owned by a landlord?

If so did he think about having smart metering for remote monitoring?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I shall be back on site Thursday. More pics then;


Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Further pic close up of the individual meter stack board. Each single phase isolator feeds a flat via the logic digital meter mounted obove each islotaor. There are 57 flats. They are self contained for Seniors within a secure garden compound.














Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Mains incomer cable terminated in this unit.













Frank


----------

